# Puppy hates crate and I'm struggling with crate training



## FreckledBeagle (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi there, I have an 8 week old puppy who I am currently trying to train to use a crate. This is not going well and I'm a bit stuck, so any advice would be great. 
My dog is a Beagle and I've had him for only two days. 
He spent his first night in the crate, he found this awful and he cried and howled all night apart from 3 hours. I read that I shouldn't give in to his crying and so I didn't but I spent most of the night feeling awful and didn't sleep.
Today I have tried to start again and train the pup to like the crate however he is not engaging in this - I think he now hates the crate maybe bascule I skipped ahead and out him there last night. 
The problem is that I don't have anywhere for the puppy to go at nights apart from the crate - if I leave him in the hallway/kitchen etc he chews everything. I am not sure what to do tonight. 
Should I put him in the crate overnight, only let him out to use toilet but otherwise not give in to his whines?? 
Please help!
Many thanks


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

How are you training your puppy to use the crate?
He needs to think of it as a really nice place to go into and stay in. Food is usually the best way of achieving this. Feed your pup in there, don't shut him in at this point, but every meal should be fed in the crate. Toss tasty treats in for him to go and get and praise him and make it fun when he goes to get them. Toss a favourite toy into the crate for him to go and fetch. Make that crate the best place ever.
At eight weeks, it's unlikely that your pup will be able to go the whole night without relieving his bladder and you will have to get up at some point during the night if not several times. If your pup has had a wee at say 11 pm there is a fairly good chance that at 2am you will need to let him out, so set your alarm. Puppies do tend to cry when they are first home alone, it may be that a radio softly playing may comfort him or the ticking of a clock. If these fail consider having the crate up with you in the bedroom so he knows you are nearby and this may help him to settle. If not the crate then a high sided box so he can't get out. Have it beside you and dangle a hand in so he knows you are very close. Don't worry that having in your room means he will be there forever. Once he settles well at night because he is happy and not frightened, then you can move the crate out of the room and back downstairs over a period of days.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Did you slowly, over a period of several days, introduce him into accepting the crate as his "safe place" or did you put him in it for the whole night straight off?

Dogs need to be trained to accept a crate - and this could take days or weeks, depending on the dog. If they are not happy to be in there - locking them in and leaving them to stress out will only make the problem worse.

I think there is a Sticky on crate training.

I've never used one, so can't advise, but I know there isn't a quick fix.

Maybe having the crate in your room at night might make him feel safer?


----------



## Riff Raff (Feb 12, 2013)

I suspect you have two different challeges going on here. One is training the pup to calmly accept being crated. The other is teaching the pup to accept sleeping alone and away from you at night.

The former is fairly easy. You can do this periodically through the day, training the pup to get into the crate for a treat first without closing the door, then get in and sit, then get in and down, then get in and down for a slightly longer duration etc etc, eventually working up to short periods where the door is closed. There are lots of good videos on the internet which explain how to do this, and I find feeding all meals in the crate for a while also speeds up the process.

Crate Training- Part 1- Clicker dog Training - YouTube

The latter is a big adjustment for any pup. They have usually come from sleeping with Mum and / or litter mates, and suddenly feel abandoned. You can leave them to cry and tough it out, but this does risk compromising your crate training. A better alternative is to either put the crate in your bedroom for a couple of weeks to minimise stress (it can be moved gradually to your preferred spot later), or to leave the crate where you eventually want it, but sleep next to it on a couch or blow up mattress for a few days.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

If the breeder hasn't prepared the puppies for separation they will cry no matter what they are left in.

Are you using the crate during the day, or are you only using it at night? I would feed puppy in the crate so they have good associations with the crate (with the door shut). I wouldn't mess about with shutting the door for 3 mins and increasing - because most puppies are born and live in crates and pens, or kennels. No breeder in her right mind would leave puppies strewn all over the floor all the time. There is also the issue that when training increasing the time a dog is doing something it just going to increase frustration as the puppy learns he has to wait longer and longer and it can cause a lot of stress. And how long would it take using this method to get pup used to 8 hours overnight??

Here's my info on teaching a pup to settle alone - Boredom Busters - Newsletter

If puppy is really distressed you can take the crate up to your bedroom, which will help, or sleep downstairs, and slowly over time move the crate further away from where you sleep and closer to where you want the crate to be.


----------



## FreckledBeagle (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi, thank you very much for the replies. 

I made the mistake of putting the pup in the crate and expecting him to accept this. I am happy to get up overnight to toilet him and have been doing this. but what is happening is that he will not accept being shut in the crate at all and last night he howled and screamed all night long. I feel terrible for him but I just can't allow him to roam about the house at night. 

I think it's a really good point that the crate should have positive associations only - unfortunately I think the stress overnight is compromising this as the pup probably now fears being shut in. 
This morning the pup fell asleep on my lap and so I placed him in the crate with the door left open, he remains there and is sleeping soundly. This is great but when he wakes up he will be okay as he can get out.

You've all made some helpful comments and I think today I will spend more time having him in and out of the crate to become happier with it, I have also moved the crate into the room beside our bedroom - I'm not keen to have him sleep in the room as everyone has told me this will be the start of him sleeping there forever (?). 

I hope I don't sound too harsh, I completely understand how terrible this wee pup must feel away from his litter mates (of which there were 8, he hadn't been with the mum for 2 nights previous to me picking him up). This is why I am so keen to get him sleeping I the crate and feeling happier being alone, as soon he will have to tolerate this to get on with life. Last night I lay wake worrying about him and feeling at a complete loss at what to do but aware I shouldn't give in.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

FreckledBeagle said:


> You've all made some helpful comments and I think today I will spend more time having him in and out of the crate to become happier with it, I have also moved the crate into the room beside our bedroom - I'm not keen to have him sleep in the room as everyone has told me *this will be the start of him sleeping there forever (?)*.
> 
> .


You've already had some great advice 

Just wanted to answer your point in bold - I was not at all keen to have our Pups in our bedroom and was having trouble getting Zipper to settle at night, until the trainer at our puppy classes asked me where my human babies had slept at first and where they sleep now 
I had no probplems moving my dogs back downstairs once they were able to settle themselves sleep through the night
I didn't allow them on the bed - but I placed their crate next to the bed so they could see and hear me - to settle them if needed I place my fingers through the crate bars - if they woke I took them straight out to the toilet, no eye cpntact no fuss, and straight back to the crate, I would again put myhand down if they didn't settle.
One they could 'hold' all night and settled OK I moved the crate to the foot of the bed whwere they couldn't see me, once they settle there I moved the crate downstairs - during the day I had the crate down stairs where I wanted them to eventually sleep at night so it wasn't a shock to be left there overnight.
All of mine happily sleep in their crates overnight and will tke themselves off to bed of an evening


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi you have all ready been given some good advice I have found some youtube videos which could further your understanding on how to train your puppy.

This one just explains how usefull crates are and gives a few tips as well 
Puppy crate training tips - YouTube

This one offers more methods on teaching your dog to use a crate 
Crate Training- Part 1- Clicker dog Training - YouTube

Their are some other training to do with crates by Kikopup if you search on youtube her name and crate training you will find the videos.


----------



## kenny10 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi, preserver, my dog loved his crate, he was feed in there and as he loves his food it was an exciting time for him to go in it. Put his food in his bowl and encourage him to watch you putting it in. We also had lots of soft blankets in there and once he was settled we covered him up, also toys .Whenever we mentioned a treat he went to his crate, it was his little place where nobody else could go. Don't close the door unless you are going out or bedtime. Our crate was so big I was desperate to get rid of it ,I was so worried how he would react but he has settled great without it. Good luck.


----------



## Doggie Family (Jan 6, 2014)

Hiya, just takes a bit of time. i slept next to my pup for a few days, when she cried i just kept reasuring her. Make it nice and comfy with a tshirt of yours so she can smell you, some people put in a clock under bedding so its akin to mums heartbeat. After a while she will get used to it and go straight in. Good luck x


----------



## FreckledBeagle (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks for the further advice - Fleur that's a good way if looking at the sleeping in the bedroom issue, I guess I never really thought about if like that! 

I'm absolutely amazed - all morning I've been giving puppy positive reinforcement for going in cage and now he is going in and out voluntarily. IRS happened quite quickly with just about an hour and a half spent doing this on and off. 

The next step will be getting him feeling happy with the door shut! Any suggestions? 

On a side issue, he has not pooped at all this morning but has pee'd loads! Maybe a bit constipated with the change of scenery and foods?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Have you got a kong? Smear something tasty inside like some peanut butter or cheese spread and let him lick it out. Settle him down in the crate with the kong and a couple of biscuits, let him get started, quietly shut the crate door and leave the room. He may well whimper as you go, but the biscuits and kong to lick will call him back. A good time to try this is when he has been awake for a while and ready for a snooze.


----------



## FreckledBeagle (Jan 5, 2014)

Riff Raff said:


> I suspect you have two different challeges going on here. One is training the pup to calmly accept being crated. The other is teaching the pup to accept sleeping alone and away from you at night.
> 
> The former is fairly easy. You can do this periodically through the day, training the pup to get into the crate for a treat first without closing the door, then get in and sit, then get in and down, then get in and down for a slightly longer duration etc etc, eventually working up to short periods where the door is closed. There are lots of good videos on the internet which explain how to do this, and I find feeding all meals in the crate for a while also speeds up the process.
> 
> Crate Training- Part 1- Clicker dog Training - YouTube


Thank you very much for this, it has been very helpful today. 
I just need to find out how to get him to tolerate the door closed when he is awake now.


----------



## FreckledBeagle (Jan 5, 2014)

Siskin I dont have a Kong but will be getting one now! 

Should i close the door to the crate when he is eating his meals inside the crate?


----------



## Canarie (Sep 4, 2013)

Congrats on your new arrival.
Am no expert,but,I do think you do have to remember how old the wee 
Pup is.Crate training has to be done gradually,with treats etc.Make it so the crate is a happy,safe place for the pup to go in.I do think the crate needs to be near you initially...
Gill


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

FreckledBeagle said:


> Siskin I dont have a Kong but will be getting one now!
> 
> Should i close the door to the crate when he is eating his meals inside the crate?


Depends how relaxed he is with it closed. If he carries on eating as you push the door closed, or maybe stops, looks to see what's going on and then goes back to his food, then close it and leave him to it. Kongs can be quite useful, they can be stuffed full of food, frozen and then given to your pup for a long lasting treat. Usually they fall asleep in the middle of it all. We found this very useful when we wanted to go out during the day or do something in the house, she would settle down for a good lick and chew. Now she can't get into her crate quick enough for a couple of biscuits.


----------



## FreckledBeagle (Jan 5, 2014)

Canarie said:


> Congrats on your new arrival.
> Am no expert,but,I do think you do have to remember how old the wee
> Pup is.Crate training has to be done gradually,with treats etc.Make it so the crate is a happy,safe place for the pup to go in.I do think the crate needs to be near you initially...
> Gill


You're right, I think anything with a pup is gradual, it's just so difficult to know what's best. We have spent a lot of time today with treats and toys in the crate. He is now venturing in of his own accord and has let me shut the door when he is getting sleepy. I have also moved the crate into the living room so that if he needs company tonight I can sleep on the sofa next to him.


----------



## FreckledBeagle (Jan 5, 2014)

Siskin said:


> Depends how relaxed he is with it closed. If he carries on eating as you push the door closed, or maybe stops, looks to see what's going on and then goes back to his food, then close it and leave him to it. Kongs can be quite useful, they can be stuffed full of food, frozen and then given to your pup for a long lasting treat. Usually they fall asleep in the middle of it all. We found this very useful when we wanted to go out during the day or do something in the house, she would settle down for a good lick and chew. Now she can't get into her crate quick enough for a couple of biscuits.


Thanks, will try this.


----------

